# Rewiring a Mobile Home Part 2



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You have it made on that one. The chase in the ceiling is a breeze, I wouldn't drill any walls. Up over and back down. This thing could be done in a day with two men.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

looks like they took the mobile out of that mobile home.

I thought mobile homes were UL listed assemblies ?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You have it made on that one. The chase in the ceiling is a breeze, I wouldn't drill any walls. Up over and back down. This thing could be done in a day with two men.


What are you doing next week?:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> What are you doing next week?:laughing:


 
If you were a little closer I'd knock it out for you. That overhead chase from one on to the other really helped you out. This thing would wire up quickly.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> If you were a little closer I'd knock it out for you. That overhead chase from one on to the other really helped you out. This thing would wire up quickly.


I just noticed some of the studs are turned wrong. Looks like he's going to have to redo that.
How much more wire do you think it will take going up-over vs. through the studs?


----------



## MIKEFLASH (Apr 14, 2012)

Jobs a piece of cake


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> I just noticed some of the studs are turned wrong. Looks like he's going to have to redo that.
> How much more wire do you think it will take going up-over vs. through the studs?


I have never worked on a mobile home, but why couldn't the studs be turned that way? They don't seem to be load bearing at all.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

k_buz said:


> I have never worked on a mobile home, but why couldn't the studs be turned that way? They don't seem to be load bearing at all.


Would be kind of hard to mount a nail-on box there, don't you think?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> Would be kind of hard to mount a nail-on box there, don't you think?


 
You can get a box that's two inches deep if he doesn't wanna change em


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Would be kind of hard to mount a nail-on box there, don't you think?


Not really. Just use a 4" square box, with appropriate device ring. Plenty of room for any wiring device.


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

Little-Lectric said:


> Would be kind of hard to mount a nail-on box there, don't you think?



Box? 

http://www.mobilehomedepotmi.com/parts_pages/switches.htm

They have these crazy outlets and switches that require no box.. Lol.. I had to do repair in my own home and when I pulled the thing out of the wall, I went "HuH?" The thing had the romex going through it and it was 'crimp'd' to the cable.. 

http://www.mobilehomedepotmi.com/install/self_contained.html

its called a Slater SCD .. its made by pass and seymour... <shrugh>


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's new construction. Piece of cake. I'd use the boxes that KBsparky posted.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Check your depth, I had a wall with 2x4's on thier side. Regular 1-1/2" and a mud ring bulges the wall, I used 1-1/4" boxes instead.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> You have it made on that one. The chase in the ceiling is a breeze, I wouldn't drill any walls. Up over and back down. This thing could be done in a day with two men.


A whole day ? I'd be outta there be noon or one by myself with 4" cans in each room.:laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> A whole day ? I'd be outta there be noon or one by myself with 4" cans in each room.:laughing:


I have no doubt you or i could do it in a day by ourselves. I just get tired of everytime i post something like that all the fat lazy electricians tell me it's not possible to do it that fast.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> A whole day ? I'd be outta there be noon or one by myself with 4" cans in each room.:laughing:


We're s-l-o-w down here in the South. We don't want to get through before we get a glass of "sweet tea" and someone "blesses our heart"!:laughing:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

If the ceiling is used as the chase, do I have to staple the NM to the top of the joists? Or can it just lay across them? Of course I will staple along the studs.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

ok.....here it...........comes....why isn't Cletis wiring his own house:whistling2:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> If the ceiling is used as the chase, do I have to staple the NM to the top of the joists? Or can it just lay across them? Of course I will staple along the studs.


Yes, you still have to staple them on the tops of the joists. But I wouldn't go crazy with stapling them.


----------

